

HTTP/2 interop pains - robin_reala
http://daniel.haxx.se/blog/2014/09/02/http2-interop-pains/

======
skrebbel
Is this a mistake or Google trying to force the standards process in their
favour? Users seem to be blaming Firefox, not Google.

~~~
josteink
> Is this a mistake or Google trying to force the standards process in their
> favour? Users seem to be blaming Firefox, not Google.

Given Google's history around this whole HTTP/2.0 shenanigans, I see little
reason to see anything in their favour.

They are probably gambling that Firefox will fold (like they forced them to
with DRM) so that once again, they can have it their way internet-wide without
having to wait for annoying things like feedback from others and standards-
committees and such.

They will probably win.

~~~
dmm
Google directly funds the Mozilla foundation with about 300 million USD per
year. If Google wanted to see firefox fall they have a very direct way of
achieving it.

~~~
annnnd
Not true - they don't pay this money out of charity. I am guessing other
companies with interest in having a leading search engine (MS and Yahoo
primarily, but also Apple, Amazon,...) would probably be happy to take
Google's place if they backed out (maybe not for the same amount though).

~~~
cookiecaper
This could be seen as a technique to undermine Firefox and get more users to
Chrome, which would devalue Firefox's contribution to Google. As Google
appears to _embrace_ standards but continues to implement little flaws and
Chrome-only behaviors (that is, _extend_ ), they will eventually deplete
Firefox's market share to the point where such a monetary transfer is no
longer beneficial ( _extinguish_ ).

People always bring up the fact that there is some value currently provided by
Google's payment to Firefox like there's no problem with the vast majority of
the Mozilla Foundation's funding coming from a competing entity. It's still a
dangerous situation, even if Google is in a position where they're willing to
continue paying the "default search engine" toll for the time being. Even
their willingness to do that is compassionate, because we all know that
Firefox would only harm itself by switching to another default search
provider.

~~~
annnnd
Agreed, most of your points are valid and it is a precarious position for
Mozilla. I just disagreed with the notion that their funding could be cut off
this easily - even if Google retracted I'm sure they could reach some
agreement with Facebook for example.

I still hope Mozilla is investing the money wisely, because this arrangement
is temporary in any case. And I'm hopeful that FirefoxOS takes off!

------
Osmose
hurley got confirmation from Google that they're working on a fix:
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1059074#c22](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1059074#c22)

------
billyhoffman
SPDYCheck.org has shown that Google has been advertising support for the
suspect h2-14 draft spec for several days now.

[http://spdycheck.org/#google.com](http://spdycheck.org/#google.com)

From the list of protocols:

Success! SPDY is Enabled! Hurray, this website is using SPDY! The following
protocols are supported:

spdy/5a1 h2-14 spdy/3.1 spdy/3 http/1.1

------
pedrox
Does it work on Chrome (nightly or with that support enabled)? Does anybody
disagree that this is a no brainer for Mozilla: they should work that around
ASAP (with a HTTP/2 blacklist for example). The impact is so high and it
affects too many users. Also note that Google in its deepest feelings wants FF
down so this may by even intentional since people will always blame the
client.

~~~
maaaats
Why should Mozilla act? This only affects nightlies and beta, as the article
stated. If you use one of those, you should expect things to occasionally not
work.

~~~
thaumasiotes
When I asked my 11-year-old brother what browser he used (since I saw chrome
and firefox on the desktop), he informed me that he used "Firefox Nightly"
(which I hadn't noticed, but was also present), because "it's a little
better". He had no idea what it was. I don't know how he found it in the first
place.

~~~
mhurron
> I don't know how he found it in the first place.

4chan, directly or indirectly. They have some crazy obsession with it.

